# How much older or younger?



## pinkbundles (Nov 14, 2006)

Poll time...b/c I'm bored!

So, the question is, do you prefer to date someone your age, younger than you or older than you? And how much difference in age?

For me, if I was single, I'd never date anyone younger than me. As long as he is born in the same year as me or before, he's good. But the oldest guy I'll date is ten years my senior.

How about you?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 14, 2006)

Not single but if I was, I prefer around the same age to older.


----------



## Saja (Nov 14, 2006)

I said same age, but to me thats 2-3 years older or younger. Seems that I tend to go for younger, but thats not intentional...just happened that way.


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 14, 2006)

I have had nothing but bad experiences with younger guys! The youngest I've dated was one year younger and the oldest was five years older! My hubby is almost exactly one year older than me and it's perfect! I'm just so glad I'm not single anymore and have to deal with dating!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 14, 2006)

My husband is seven years older than me.. My last boyfriend was 22 years older than me!


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 14, 2006)

same age or older, I don't think I'd ever date someone younger than me


----------



## rejectstar (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't think I could date anyone younger than me, either. The guy has to be at least 2 years older than me... since guys are a few years behind girls in maturity. My boyfriend is 2 years older than me, and I think it's perfect. Younger guys are pretty unattractive to me, unless they actually act more mature. I want a man... not a little boy.


----------



## Very_Tammy (Nov 14, 2006)

I voted it doesn't matter, because it really shouldn't. Buuut, I believe that a female should be with a guy older than her. Like Rejectstar said, girls do mature faster than guys do, so it just makes more sense that way. And when you look at it in terms of marriage and the like, it definitely makes more sense! Because usually, the younger guys want to have a bunch of fun and party and all that, and females of the same age might be ready for marriage. So they'll go for a man who's older, has his life in order, and is also ready for a family.

Though on the other hand, you can't control what happens and who you'll like, and not everyone is the same. So, you could have like, a 17 year old dude who's super mature! And a 21 year old chick who might be very immature. You just never know, lol.


----------



## fickledpink (Nov 14, 2006)

I like 'em older


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 14, 2006)

I would have said older, but my b/f is about 3 weeks younger than me. Maturity can be an issue sometimes, but he definitely does not act like the typical 20 yr old guy. He is much more responsible.


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 14, 2006)

I think that pretty much counts as same age!! LOL

I agree that women mature faster than guys, but I only think that applies in the teen years! Once you hit your 20's and 30's most men and women are on the same level! My hubby is only 1 year older but I don't think he's any more or less mature than I am! Sometimes he's way more mature than I am, like when I giggle when someone farts or when we were looking at the instructional diagrams for condoms!! I was laughing so hard, he's like "you're acting like a 13 year old boy"!! LOL


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Most guys I have dated were younger, the youngest was 4 years younger. I usually only attract younger b/c I look a lot younger than I am. Oldest was my ex, he is 6 years older than me, my bf now is a few months younger than him. I always said when I am really old I want to be one of those 80 year old rich grannies with a 30 year old stud on my arm, lol. But age doesnt matter that much, as long as you have something in common.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 14, 2006)

Older . My husband is 4 years older than me. I've dated younger guys but they were nothing but trouble.


----------



## cutegirl (Nov 14, 2006)

my hubby is few months smaller but i feel he is more older by the way he looks at life! i feel that i need a lot of time to see life that way,

and i'm really happy with him, by the way i want tell him i love you :laughing:


----------



## han (Nov 14, 2006)

i really dont know depends on the guy my husband is three years younger than me


----------



## CindyLouWhoo (Nov 14, 2006)

It's all about how you are treated! Age is just a number.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 14, 2006)

definitely older than me. Most guys my age have limited intelligence/experience. Plus I want someone who can actually balance me out.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Nov 14, 2006)

Im with someone whos a year younger and thats as young as ill go! if i was single i would prefer someone older but not much older only because there more mature and know alot more. But i think thats only because im 19 and iv still got alot to learn about relationships, but if i was older age wouldnt bother me.


----------



## Barbette (Nov 15, 2006)

I have no preference, it depends on the person... it is very important to me to be in the same groove as the person, even if it isn't meant to last, times change, people go through phases, and there is not one right person for an entire life, unless you decide to live that way... so I prefer to be on the same level as my current partner, for me it does not come in any race, age or culture group, it comes in very special individualistic ways.


----------



## mjt55555 (Nov 15, 2006)

Current boyfriend is 8 years older and that feels about right. I am 29 he is 37. My clock is ticking his clock is ticking....I keep cracking jokes about us having kids in the house at 60.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm married. I prefer older. Oh, and taller, but he doesn't have to be a baller. That's such an old song. Oh my gosh! I'm so embarrassed! :smileno: Not really. Okay. Maybe a little.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 15, 2006)

it doesn't matter really! as someone said, age is just a number. I care so much more about personality, morals, charm, and all that jazz  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I used to say I would only date older guys. and now look at me, my bf is almost 4 years younger  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 15, 2006)

Same age to older


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 15, 2006)

I'd say the same age or older. My SO is 7 years older than me.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 15, 2006)

I have to say that it woulden't matter as long as they treated me like the princess that I am. hehe. But if I had to pick, i would definitly go for someone older. I am so attracted to 40 year olds. who are grown up but are actually still kids at heart. Theres something sexy about them.


----------



## jessimau (Nov 16, 2006)

I said it doesn't matter, mostly because when I was single, I was open to dating guys of all ages. I think the youngest was one year younger than me and the oldest was something like 18 years older than me. My current BF is 8 months younger than I am and it definitely shows in his maturity sometimes, but I love him anyway. There's something about that innocent excitement a younger guy gets when you first start dating...they're more likely to do the grand, if silly, gestures. My BF rollerbladed several miles to see me b/c my roommate had parked me in and I couldn't go see him. Aww!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 16, 2006)

I am surprised the maturity difference shows with such small gap.. just 8 months!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 16, 2006)

Haha, funny thing is I actually know the song you're talking about :laughing:

I agree with the being taller thing. I'm nearly 5'8 and it's not cool when you actually have to bend to kiss a guy! However, when it comes to age I don't think it really matters. Age is nothing but a number, and as long as you guys have a deep attraction for each other and everything flows. Surprisingly I hardly dated anyone my age. They were either younger or older.

Generally if you date a guy too old, their friends would think you're jailbait or a gold digger. Heh, which did sorta happened when I dated a guy 12 yrs older then me. My ex is 6 yrs older which is perfectly fine age for me. I dated younger guys (yes I have been called a cradle robber) lol, but I think the problem with that is not because they're immature, but the fact that they're either too clingy and insecure about themselves and the relationship at hand. So older guys it is. Least that way they can spoil you more. heh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessimau (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, he was a year behind me in school, which contributed. Plus he's an only child with overbearing parents (a mom who has trouble letting go). I'm an only child also, but my parents mostly treated me like an equal (except when it wouldn't be appropriate). I also didn't grow up around too many kids my age, so I mostly interacted with adults. I think that's why there's such a gap.


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, NIck is only a year and 17 days older than me, so I put same age.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Nov 17, 2006)

I doesn't really matter, but for the most part, I've dated someone my age or a few months older.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 17, 2006)

I've robbed the cradle, and the cradle has been robbed with me being the baby... I prefer older guys, generally no more than 5 years, but at least two... Which is interesting as John's hardly a full 2 years older than I am. Cyera's dad is 7 years older than me.


----------



## d.ngu719 (Nov 18, 2006)

Mature is better


----------



## posterofagirl (Nov 18, 2006)

I like older or same age


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't care if they're older or younger, but they can't be too much older or younger! There's no magic number for me, where I'd say, "I could never date a guy _X_ years older or younger than me." What was important to me when I was dating was the guy was at a similar place in life as me. For example, when I was in college I wouldn't want to date a guy who had already graduated and who had been in the professional world for a few years, because we would be at such different stages in our life, I'd have a hard time relating to him!

That being said, I've actually only dated two guys. My ex was 2 months younger than me (and teased me for being "an old lady", lol), and my hubby is 10 months older. I wouldn't have been opposed to dating guys a few years older or younger, but that's just how things turned out!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Nov 18, 2006)

I've always dated guys 4-5 years older than me, but ended up marrying a guy who's 2 years younger.


----------



## blackmettalic (Nov 19, 2006)

Older (but hopefully not *too* much older). I would say within 10 yrs. or so. Guys my age are too immature.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angie2006 (Nov 19, 2006)

My last boyfriend (of 2 yrs) was 9 yrs younger, the one before that 3 yrs older, before that 7 yrs younger. Currently lusting after one 3 yrs older and would prefer to not go back to the young one....they are trouble.


----------



## rubbercement (Nov 19, 2006)

lol, us women do mature faster and that fact wont change with time. my boyfriend is 14 years older than me, but he still acts more immature than me!!! but at least i think it is cute most of the time. haha


----------



## rlise (Nov 21, 2006)

bf is 32 and im 24 , i love older men, single or not..... young immature guys KILL ME ! lmao


----------



## Saja (Nov 22, 2006)

The "man" in my life....also known as just my bestfriend, is 2 years younger then me and one of the most mature well rounded, well put together and driven people I know. (using him since I dont actually have a man). My "sorta friends with benefits(f/b)" (or at least will be) is 3 years younger then me and has a good job, his own car and place and has had a few promotions in his short time in the working world. The year age difference between the two is very obvious. The best friend is a million times more mature then the f/b emotionally. Much more reliable too. Then, theres my good friend who is 24 and married to a 38 year old guy and he is the least mature person I have ever met in my entire life. He acts like hes 13. Age just doesnt always matter.


----------



## Blondie4U92 (Nov 24, 2006)

I don't really think it matters all that much. My boyfriend is 2 years older than me, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No problem with it whatsoever.


----------



## LVA (Nov 24, 2006)

i like them a bit more mature (not that guys are dumb, I'm just smarter lol .... kidding!) same age is okie, but i prefer older (5 years older ...nothing more) . My experience w/younger guys have all been bad.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Nov 24, 2006)

I am only 16! IT awkward to see ppl my age date a 20 year old!


----------



## han (Nov 24, 2006)

how about one thats 80-90 years old that has lot's of money fixing to meet his maker and leave you his millions oh and of course he dont want sex or kisses just you to rub his back and tell him everything will be ok:laughing:


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2006)

i've *always* gone after guys much older than me, but toby's only 2 years older and he's a keeper! go figure.


----------



## David (Dec 8, 2006)

My girlfriend is 9 years younger than me. She is a life loving dynamo. She keeps me thinking and looking young. I love her to death.


----------



## sanelyinsanemom (Dec 8, 2006)

I like older men. My husband is 7 years older than me. My first husband was only a year older and very immature!!!


----------



## jessiej78 (Dec 13, 2006)

My husband is four years younger than me, but has always been very mature compared to most guys!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Dec 13, 2006)

I like them a little older,but not much.Guys my age just want one thing,POOTANG,hehehe


----------



## orangebowl9 (Dec 15, 2006)

My only 2 g/fs were both older than me, and I was in my early to mid 20's. Go figure.


----------



## Lyndebe (Dec 15, 2006)

oh, you are all going to drop dead when I tell you my husband is 16 years younge than me.


----------



## FeistyFemme (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't think I would ever date anyone my own age or younger than me - I like 'em a couple of years older at least. I'm 21, and I don't think I'd date anyone over 30, but I guess ya never know.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 4, 2007)

I was about to click for older, until i realised that the worst of all my ex boyfriends was the only one who was older. Complete luck of the draw. Let's face it, guys can be wankers regardless of age, so if I'm getting along with someone really well, only to find out they're younger, I'm not going to break it off!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 8, 2007)

Age doesnt matter to me. I would rather have an older guy than a younger guy, but if someone is a year younger or so, im not going to end the relationship because of a number.


----------



## lizpeltola (Jan 8, 2007)

currently dating someone 7 years older than me, worst was a 34 year differnce. It was kinda weird, but it wasnt what ended things. his 5 little girlfriends on tour stops kinda handled that. but eh, what can ya do?


----------



## PaperFlowers (Jan 8, 2007)

I tend to date guys older than me...as much as 17 years older than me! LOL But I tend to not worry about age and worry more about how I feel with them and what their personality is like anyway.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 11, 2007)

my current boyfriend is 6 months older than me. If i was single id prefer someone around my age or older but not to much older about 4 years at the most.


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 14, 2007)

ditto


----------



## -Missy L- (Jan 15, 2007)

My boyfriend is 7 years younger than me, together 3 years and bought our first house  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anne7 (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I don't think I would ever date anyone younger than me, unless they were born in the same year and just a month or two younger... I prefer them to a bit older than me, and right now, my age limit would probably be 21-22 since I'm only 19.


----------



## Saje (Jan 18, 2007)

older. ATM its 6 yrs. I like it like that.

They have to be taller too... which isnt a problem coz I am short.


----------



## RunnerMom (Jan 23, 2007)

Absolutely YOUNGER. I believe I am older than most of you here. And if you reach my age and find yourself single and "looking", you'll find that older men are NOT what they used to be!!! 95% of the men my age and older are completely out of shape. :scared: Why is it men think they deserve ladies that look like a million, when they look like a buck-fifty??? Whoever said that men age more gracefully than women was not an "older" woman!!! And another unpleasant discovery is that many men, at this age, are not compatible sexually. In THAT area, younger men are absolutely better matched with older women. So...keep that in mind ladies...:tocktock:


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 23, 2007)

My boyfriend is two-years younger than me.

I don't mind it so much - I used to talk to his friend before I met him (also 3 years younger), &amp; I can see how immaturity on his side got in the way of our relationship.

But... British dudes seem much more maturer than the guys over here, and plus - I dont act all mature all the time, so it's a good balance.


----------



## Manda (Jan 25, 2007)

I put doesn't matter- my bf is a year and 7 months to the day younger than me, when we started going out he was 18 and I was 20. Doesn't really bug me except that now I can go out to drink and he can't and I don't like doing stuff w/o him


----------



## chocobon (Jan 28, 2007)

Older,hubby is 4 years my senior  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessica9 (Jan 28, 2007)

i put older. my boyfriend and i have been together for about four and a half years and he is 16 years older than me. but i really do think in a lot of cases age is just a number. if i were single, i would be willing to date someone older than my current boyfriend or younger. but for a serious relationship, someone my age or older. young guys are cute though! i like age differences for some reason. i can either learn something about life from them or they can learn something about life from me....and i think it goes both ways. i think younger people can teach older people things as well.


----------



## dods460 (Jan 28, 2007)

I said it doesn't matter, I don't even ask a persons age until it happens to be their b-day. I once dated a girl for 3 months and didn't know her age until her b-day.


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 7, 2007)

im 20 and my husband is 27  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 14, 2007)

older than me ..


----------



## abridget (Mar 18, 2007)

For me, a man definitely needs to be:

1. older

2. taller

Dated younger once, just because I had gone through a long dry spell and thought it would be easier to get my feet wet that way (evil, I know! I totally used that hottie younger neighbor!) It was only for two weeks and then he was like crying at my doorstep when I had to tell him it was time to move on. My one "meaningless" affair - I could never do it again because the price of hurting someone is way too high. I'm a good girl now!


----------



## Harlot (Mar 18, 2007)

Same here, but I end up attracting older guys naturally....sometimes a little too older :sleepyhead: Usually I end up dating 3-5 years older. I just dont see anything special in a guy my age. They're really cool guys, but I just see them as brothers.


----------



## princess_eyez (Mar 22, 2007)

I prefer older


----------



## meganwku22486 (Mar 22, 2007)

five years older max. ONLY younger if it's ONE year and they are super mature. usually 2-3 years older is what i have found myself stuck with haha.


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 23, 2007)

I ticked it doesn't matter, but I wouldn't date anyone 15 years my senior or junior or anything like that... well actually someone 15 years younger would be illegal (I'm 30). Ha ha!


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 23, 2007)

I perfer someone around my age.. 1-2 years older preferably but, that's not really an issue to me. if there's a connection, then i'm partial to his age.. as long as he's legal of course LOL..


----------



## msmegz (Mar 27, 2007)

It doesn't matter to me. I've dated someone 5 years older, I just got out of a relationship with someone 9 months older, and I'm currently hanging out with someone 4 years younger. He's 18, I'm 22. Some people seem to find it so scandalous, but I don't care.


----------



## breathless (Apr 8, 2007)

i always seemed to date someone my age or at most, 1 year older. =/ bobby is 3 months &amp; 3 days older then i am.


----------



## DymondButterfly (Apr 13, 2007)

I've never put an age limit on any of my relationships...friends, boyfriends, etc. I just don't believe in losing out on experiences or relationships because of self imposed limits.

That said I've nearly always dated me older than me. My first boyfriend was younger, but he was the only younger one. He was a year and a half younger. But my longest and most meaningful relationships have been with men much older than me. I guess I'm an "old soul" or something. My last boyfriend was 20 years older than me. My fiance is 18 years older than me. These two relationships have been the most fulfiling and meaningful to me. But again, I just don't believe in limiting my relationships. So I've voted it doesn't matter....


----------

